# Three Walks In Swaledale



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I thought a change of Topic was on the cards, so here goes.

Having not got a motorhome at the moment, delivery is March and having completed all my assigned 'jobs' well nearly, with the gorgeous weather forecast we decided a walk in our favourite area Swaledale was on the cards for today Sunday 17th February 2008. Swaledale for those from afar is in the Yorkshire Dales and has been refereed to as the Forgotten Vale, it is in probable one of the most remote areas of Yorkshire, to demonstrate this Ill tell you of a tale from about 5 years ago when coming back to the car from a 12 mile walk over the fells, we had dropped down to low level and were walking back to the car along the banks of the river Swale, when I saw an old guy digging a hole in the flood bank, when we got up to him I asked him if he was rabbiting as we had seen a lot on our walk, he replied 'no lad am after moles' and produced one he had trapped earlier in the day. the wife then started talking to him, he was 86 years old, he had only ever been out of the Dale twice in his life, once to Northallerton hospital and once to York, so he had never ever been out of Yorkshire. By this time he was really engrossed in the conversation he pointed up the fell at a house and told us that was where he was born and then another house where he moved to when he was 10 and then at 22 he got married and moved into the tied farm cottage where he worked and he still lived in, he also said he looked after his exbosses sons farm for 3 weeks ever year which paid the rent, the son was up in one of them there plane things to Cyprus wouldn't get him up in one was the other comment. Anyway by this time the sun was setting and we still had 2 miles to go to get back to the car, but this old guy walked us all the way there. I had the opportunity to enquire after his health last year and both him and his wife are still going strong, now back to today.

We were up at 7.00am sandwiches and flasks packed, the Wife, Mitsi and me, my mate would have come but had to work, we were off for 8.00AM up the A1 to Bedale on to Leyburn, over the shooting ranges at Catterick Garrison, saw a guy wild camping on the top, generator chugging away what a lovely spot he had got himself, on to Grinton then Reeth and this is where this day really started, we got through Reeth on the B6270 the sky was blue the sun just high enough to be shining over our heads down the full length of Swaledale what a simply beautiful site, we pressed on our destination was Gunnerside, just east of Gunnerside is where a photo most of you will have seen at sometime or other but not known where it was taken, its on loads of Calendars and the like its of hay barns and dry stone walls in a hay meadow, well again it was brilliant the sun was just right.
We arrived and parked at the river bridge in Gunnerside, our walk was around 8 miles, not a long one as all three of us have lost a bit of fitness over Christmas. we set of a brilliant day for walking -2C of frost underfoot great, no sheep in the fields so Misti could be of the lead which aloud her to chase all the rabbits which were in abundance, the walk was easy to start with along the banks of the river Swale heading west, after about 3 miles we then turned off this path up the fell a steep climb for around 1 mile and then levelled out the views were spectacular looking back down the Dale, time for sandwiches and a drink with aview to die for, the 3 of us were fed and watered Mitsi was still chasing rabbits no chance of ever catching one.
We resumed our walk which was heading back now to Gunnerside on the tops of the fells, the temperature had now risen and we were down to our shirt sleeves what a lovely day, we got back to the car, the walk had taken about 41/2 hours the wife and I had caught the sun, another fantastic days walking.
So you lot if you can walk get out there, I feel great mentally and physically but ache a bit. For those not able to walk i would recommend a drive down the B6270 come in at Richmond and back via Hawes. there are some camping sites in Swaledale if you Google you will find them, we would normally stay at Hawes or Richmond, one thing to note I wouldn't recommend units longer than 24ft attempt the B6270. I am a Yorkshire man living in a great county come and see it. The wife took some photos of todays walk let me know if you want to see them

Get Fit Get Walking

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Gods County! And I feel so lucky to live in this part of the world, none better!  The Dales are full of characters just like th'owd lad you mention. Spent yesterday and today in Masham Wensleydale, we went to the White Bear pub for a couple of pints of Old Peculiar, a famous ale of the Theakstons brewery cloae by.
Very much a dales village, for dales folk that has not suffered from commercial pressures, unlike others in recent years.

Old station yard campsite, no frills no nonsense, great cafe and excellent facilities.
http://www.oldstation-masham.co.uk/

Nidderdale has to be our favourite, 5 mins drive from where I live, if you need to know more, or where to stay let me know! :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Makes me feel almost tearful to be a Yarkshire lass. My mum has done our family tree and we originate in Hawes - drove through it on Friday twas gorgeous looking place. We originate in France too so have to go there in summer as well. You don't get dry stone walling like ya get in Yorkshire. :lol:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

HI All

Obviously by the amount of reply's I am unable to get you interested or have you all dropped of to sleep

Have we no walkers and country folk out there

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Lovely part of the world Broom, have walked there on occasions 

John


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You bring back wonderful memories. I spent lots of my annual hols in that part of the world walking. Pennine Way, Three Peaks, North York Moors, such glorious countryside and friendly natives!
Strangely we still have to take the motorhome up there, we used to take the caravan or tent.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Broom said:


> Obviously by the amount of reply's I am unable to get you interested or have you all dropped of to sleep
> 
> Have me no walkers and country folk out there
> 
> ...


Hi Broom

Sorry mate for not adding a piece ...I really enjoyed reading your post so I should have said so 

We walk and cycle a lot when we are away in the van but even though we live in the real God's Country ( Cotswolds :lol: ) we do not seem to get out as much when we are at home... why, I dunno.

As for keeping fit I have just started doing a few mornings in the gym, I know I will never get back to the level of fitness I once had but it may help stave off the arthritis for a while.... I could never see the point in using a walking machine in a gym but the effects are beginning to show now ...so I was wrong.

Mike


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sorry Broom, Just seen your post. Yorkshire is one of the places I intend to really get to know this my first year with a van and I shall now copy your post with a view to definitely following in your footsteps.

I was going cold when I started reading it .... I was waiting for you to say you turned round and the old man had disappeared and was a ghost ..  read too many books!!!!

Joy


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Broom,
We have just returned from a fantastic weekend. Stayed in Giggleswick. Walked up Whernside, we were completely by ourselves which is the best thing about visiting at this time of year. Have had our fill of Copper Dragon and Black Sheep Ale and unfortunately returned to work today! I suppose there has to be a pay-off somewhere.
We haven't ventured as far up as Swaledale although we have had it recommended to us - it's a bit too far for our evening dash from Suffolk.

Eddie & Julie


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We have been advised the meadows of Swaledale are in full bloom at the moment if anyones interested in viewing.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

We live in Cumbria, Yorkshire dale is our favourite place, no matter a day out or a weekend away always came home feel like to go back again soon, book marked your post will like to follow some of your foot steps! thanks for sharing your experience.

Jean


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

As we have nothing booked for this coming weekend, her who must be obeyed has informed me we are going walking in Swaledale.

Not got a walk sorted as yet but can't wait to rediscover the 'lost vale', will keep you informed.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

We are fortunate to live and work near to Bedale and Leyburn. Some of our work requires us to travel as far as Hawes, but a place we enjoy the most we call 'Heaven' [because we feel we can't climb any higher].

Travelling only by car or on foot - on the road between Reeth and Gunnerside there is a left turn over a little hump bridge, when just over the bridge turn right onto a very narrow road, taking care to avoid on coming traffic and keep travelling - eventually you come to a tight left turn but just before look to your right and down the valley to the stone barns and river as described by Broom. When we first started to visit the area there wasn't any fences on the right and you could park drinking the view. I think the area is called Askrigg Common.

Recommend fish n chips in Hawes and Leyburn.

Then there is Buttertubs Pass on the road between Muker and Hawes.............................


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Broom if you venture out this weekend, take a hat and plenty of water,it's going to be a scorcher! 30 deg. forecast for Sunday 8) 

Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Sealady and Dave

Many thanks for the info, we just love that area, will take precautions in the sun, don't want sun stroke, is this Yorkshire were on about, 'a sunny day'

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sure is according to local radio station :fadein: 

Dave


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all - had two good walks last weekend - Saturday- Grimston Crags upto "Blind Jacks" and Drakes ligthly battered fish and chips for the wobble home. 
Sunday - All the way along Abbey Lane to "Worlds End" and then back down over the bridge to "Mother Shiptons" and a return along the opposite bank of the river to the crags - absolutely brilliant weekend, I agree Nidderdale is one of our favourites


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just back from an 8 mile walk from Reeth in Swaledale great weather as Dave pointed out it was a bit too hot and Mitsi made most of the river and streams.

We parked on the green in Reeth centre paid 1£ for all day, set off on the walk at 10.00AM that is the wife, me and Mitsi.

We walk between the the Black Bull and the Half Moon down Quaker Lane to the river, and crossed the new swing bridge, the old one was washed away in the floods of 2001, we then headed west upstream to the little road. Before leaving the river we had 5 minutes letting Mitsi cool off in the river she found all the rabbit chasing quite hectic in the heat.

We set off up the road for about half a mile then turned right up the southern fell on the third path, which took us to an old hill-fort called Maiden Castle, a short rest at the fort then off uphill and west to a shooting lodge in the far distance.

The walk towards the shooting lodge opened Swaledale up to the west and north to great views, and the river in the bottom of the valley was sparkling in the now very hot sun, 26C.

Just before the lodge we turned left up very steeply to the top of the fell which is called Harker Top all this area is where lead was mined 200 years ago, I think its called Framlinton Edge.

We walked a short way until we found a small stream for Mitsi to cool off in, and had lunch sat on top of the fell. In the far distance to the right, east, we could see the plain on York, to the left, west, we could see all the way up Swaledale, infront was Reeth and the river Swale but it was a long way down. 

We sat for a good hour just taking in the view, Mitsi was happy enough laid in the stream and the odd rabbit chasing.

We eventually headed back to Reeth this took us along Framlinton Edge on the summit bridleway, Misti now rejuvenated by the cooling off was chasing an abundance of rabbits, one day she may catch one lets hope not.

we dropped down from the summit heading for the little village of Grinton, through Grinton along the river back to Reeth.

Just had time for a shandy in the Black Bull then home. 

A great day good views, a bit too hot but will not complain of that been waiting too long for the sun.

For those that would like to see the heather on the fells in full bloom its 2 weeks away second week in August by the look of it.

Hope you enjoyed the trip makes a change.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

GetDuffed said:


> Hi all - had two good walks last weekend - Saturday- Grimston Crags upto "Blind Jacks" and Drakes ligthly battered fish and chips for the wobble home.
> Sunday - All the way along Abbey Lane to "Worlds End" and then back down over the bridge to "Mother Shiptons" and a return along the opposite bank of the river to the crags - absolutely brilliant weekend, I agree Nidderdale is one of our favourites


 Hi,..On Boxing day morning every year, there is a 'tug-o-war' contest held between the Mother Shipton's pub, and the Half Moon pub which face each other across the river Nidd in Knaresborough. The atmosphere is fantastic, with good crowds cheering on the opposing teams heaving away on the rope!
Those frosty mornings in the Winter months, when the sun is shining take some beating up here in Yorkshire

C.C site and independents open all year nearby.

p.s. It's Abbey Road not lane :wink:

Regards Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I forgot to add that on the Friday we were in Reeth there was a local produce country market, about 10 stalls, the wife said they were reasonably priced.

Is anyone going to take in the heather in bloom.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Haven't made Swaledale, yet!

Currently at a CS site at Sneaton near Whitby, we walked into Whitby along the Monks Path, approx 50 mins walk. Pity though, it was misty and still is.

Our next stop is Rosedale Abbey and hope to do some walking from there. Then on to the Auto Trail rally at Pickering for 5 nights. we then go to Hutton Le Hole for another two nights at a CL site before heading to Nidderdale and Patley Bridge for another Auto Trail rally. Again hope to get some walking in there as well.

Lovely countryside here in Yorkshire.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Rita

Glad your enjoying it, the weather helps. 

You have some nice walks in all of those places you intend visiting.

We intend joining a few of the Auto Trail rallys but need a bit more time, this working for a living gets in the way.

If you ever get the chance to visit Swaledale, I would recommend it, even if its just the drive through.

Hope the weather holds for you

Have a good un
Broom


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Broom.

We are also stopping at CL sites at Settle and Ingleborough. So plenty of walking


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

What about the North Norfolk Coast where I come from. Just as beautiful in its' own way. I get all nostalgic and dreamy eyed thinking about my roots. Mind you, we've spent many a great week walking in the wonderful Yorkshire Dales.

Cheers

David......................(Spindrifter)


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi David

North Norfork Coast mmmmmmmmmmmm  I heard of that place once  but forgot what it was about :lol: 

Broom
:wink:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

What a great day.

We saw the weather forecast and decided to have another visit to Swaledale today Sunday 22nd February 2009

So Mitsi, the wife and yours truly drove up the A1 in the car to Reeth which is the start of Swaledale and parked in the centre, £1 parking all day.

Our walk first took us to Fremington then north up the Fell to the hamlet of Hurst, easier said than done as its quite a climb up the Fremington Edge Fell across Marrick Moor then drop down into Hurst.

Time for Lunch, found a spot out of the dreaded wind but still in the sun, it was looking east across the moors what a great view, could see for more than twenty miles.

Lunch finished we set of West across the moor to Storthwaite Hall, where we dropped down the Fell to Arkle Beck, which is a small river. Walked back along the beck to Reeth a bit muddy in places but thats expected at this time of year.

Around 8 miles, what a lovely day, a strong wind on the tops but sun all the way round, both the wife and I have caught the sun or was it the wind, certainly look fresh. Mitsi was off the lead all the time no sheep around, she worried a few rabbits but no chance of catching one.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds good! When this first appeared I wondered how I'd missed it, then realised the first page was Feb 08 - before I stumbled onto MHF! We've walked into Swaledale from Redmire & from Hawes, at different times, & keep promising ourselves that we'll use Swaledale as a base sometime - any campsite recommendations, even tho' you commute?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Hiker

Swaledale is a wonderful place, been walking it for years can't get enough of the place.

There are two Caravan site in Swaledale, Usha Gap, no electric and Orchard at Reeth, Google them.

Have you read the other walks I have written about in 'UK Touring' Cleveland hills and Wharfedale.

As Jagman says Clear Tops

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Morning Broom,
Yes I was reading this with interest then realised it was from last year! No matter, a very good read & as you say, a lovely area of the country.
If I've been in the North East with work, I usually come off the A1 at Richmond, then come back via Leyburn, Aysgarth, Kettlewell etc, But have on occassions, come via Swaledale using Gunnerside, Reeth, then either Askrigg Common or Muker & Buttertubs to Hawes then Ribblehead, Horton etc. - fantastic roads with superb views.

Must have another weekend up there, in fact it's a good excuse to veer off over to the Tan Hill for a few too!

Spent last weekend having a bit of a recce run from Horton over Pen-y-ghent then Ingleborough, legs are still sore!

Enjoy Britain chaps - it's superb!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Chris, you doing the fell race then? 
I've done it a couple of times, not for a few years now though.
Also done quite a bit of walking, running and biking in Swaledale, as well as the rest of the beautiful Yorks Dales. We are lucky up here.

Steve


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Steve,
Unfortunately not, I haven't got the right credentials yet, only done one Cat A fell so far & missed the marathon time entry by 4 minutes - hoping to rectify that one this year! I put an entry in hoping to blag it, but after last years championship race I think they're being strict on the entries.
So I'm just doing some of the training with a couple of lads who are doing it instead!
I'm consoling myself that I'm doing the Coniston 14 mile road race & Keswick half instead, still fabulous scenery & great races (_he tries in vain to convince himself :wink: _)


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I used to run miles (too many) on the road until lots of back problems. Then found I was okay running the fells, which opened up a whole new phase in my running life. I never felt more alive than when running the fells (training) on my own on a glorious winters (or any other time really) day. Of course you have to get fit first, but god its worth it.

More walking and biking these days I'm afraid, but I still love hills, and if I see a nice looking mountain I've just got to go for it! 

Steve.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Broom said:


> Have you read the other walks I have written about in 'UK Touring' Cleveland hills and Wharfedale.
> 
> Broom


Thanks - I have now! Our youngest daughter lives just north of York, so we have a good excuse to motor up the A1, visit her, & also walk in the Dales or Moors. It's up for her wedding this weekend, so no walking, but it'll be Swaledale next time probably!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Could not miss a walk in Swaledale on such a sunny day as today, so we retraced our steps on the walk done last year from Reeth.

It has been a gorgeous day on the tops well worth the trip.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

We are snowed in, around 9'' of snow so bored, can't get out and not much happening. 

So I thought of looking back at some old posts, this one is interesting.

Broom


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

That old guy you met in your first post, was it Kit Calvert by any chance. He was quite a character in Reeth and surrounds. Never left the place and had his seat well and truly reserved in the Black Bull. If anyone dared to sit on it, they were given short sharp shrift from locals who knew he would make an appearance any time soon.
I lived few years in Reeth so your walke are well known to me.
But I wish you hadn't told so many folk about this wonderful area, don't want overrun with foreigners do we?? :lol:


----------

